# New Online Image Sharing forum



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the new Online Image Sharing forum, which started in response to this thread.

We'll try to stick to one thread per service provider, but please feel free to add your comments, reviews and questions.  You can also vote the services you've used by going to Rate This Thread at the top of the thread and giving it 1-5 stars, with 5 being the best website.  I've sorted them as A-Z be default.

If your favourite website isn't listed, please add it, and over time we'll end up with a full list.  For the title, please use the name of the website, followed by whether it's Free, Free & Paid, or Paid, so that people looking for a service can narrow it down.  For the first post in the thread, let's stick to a simple information post, laid out something like this, and then add your review or comments in a second post.  That way it'll be easy to add additional information to the top post.


> Website address: http://www.website.com/
> 
> Cost: Free Trial then Paid Services Available
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2014)

Since this hasn't had much activity, I'm merging it into Equipment Talk.


----------

